# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Horrornachricht

## TanjaH

Hallo ...

Zuerst möchte ich mal sagen, dass ich sehr froh bin, dieses Forum hier gefunden zu haben. Seitdem ich hier so viele Berichte von Betroffenen gelesesn habe, die wieder mehr oder weniger gesund sind, bin ich etwas erleichtert.

Bei meinem Vater (61) wurde am Nikolaustag Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert. 
Ursprünglich kam er mit einem Nierenstau ins KH und wir sind davon ausgegangen, dass es sich lediglich um eine gutartige Vergrößerung der Prostata handelt. 
Etwas irritiert war ich allerdings schon, als es hieß, man wolle eine Gewebeprobe entnehmen. Da mein Vater eher jemand ist, der Krankheiten verdrängt und auch Angst vor der Gewissheit hat, konnte ich ihn nicht dazu bekommen, mal nachzufragen. 
Er sagte mir immer nur, der Arzt wäre sehr zufrieden.
So hat man meinem Papa die Prostata ausgeschabt und wir alle dachten, nun sei alles in Ordnung. Leider ist dem nun doch nicht so.

Der Urologe versicherte meinem Vater allerdings in dem Gespräch, es sei alles noch im Anfangsstadium und er bekäme das wieder hin. Auch der PSA-Wert sei nicht so sehr hoch. Absolute Erleichterung bei mir!!! Ein Leben ohne meinen Vater ist für mich kaum vorstellbar!!!
Als ich den Brief an den Hausarzt las, in dem ein PSA-Wert von 17,... stand, dachte ich mir nichts dabei. Auch die Werte G3a und Gleasen 8 sagten mir da nocht nichts. 
Bei meinen Recherchen im www bin ich allerdings schnell auf die Erklärung dieser Werte gestossen. Nun mache ich mir schreckliche Sorgen, da weder der Grading Wert noch der Gleasen Wert wirklich gut sind. 
Kann mein Papa trotzdem wieder gesund und noch uralt werden? Ich habe furchtbare Angst um ihn. Bin im Moment kaum noch in der Lage, mich um meinen 5 Monate alten Sohn zu kümmern. 
Und kann mir jemand etwas zu der Martiniklinik in Hamburg sagen? Die soll sehr gut sein. Aber jede Klinik lobt sich vermutlich selbst ein bisschen. 
Ausserdem leidet mein Pa sehr darunter, dass er seinen Urin nicht halten kann. Gibt es da Übungen, die ihm helfen können, nach der Ausschabung wieder kontinent zu werden? Und darf er nach 14 Tagen diese Übungen schon machen???

Sorry, für den langen Text, habe mich schon kurz gefasst. Habe einfach nur schreckliche Angst um meinen über alles geliebten Vater!!! 

Bin dankbar für jede Antwort von Euch!!!

Liebe Grüsse Tanja

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Tanja,

auch unsere Kinder hatten furchtbare Angst am Anfang. Wenn man sich schlau macht, du hast schon viel gelesen und ein selbstständiger Patient wird, wird das alles Besser. 

Zu der Klinik, ich war nur zum Staging in einer Klinik, sonst nie, kann ich nichts sagen.
Rustra kann da sicher helfen. Durch die Ausschabung wird dein Vater besser urinieren können. Als OP für den PK ist es meiner Meinung nach (bin nur ein Patient) unbrauchbar. 
Es werden euch viele, die sich mit lokalen Therapien auskennen, helfen, ich bin kein Freund dieser Th.
Wenn so schnell reagiert wurde, würde ich einen 2. Befund des "Ausschabungs / Biopsiematerial machen lassen, evtl. eine DNA Z. Knut, wenn er das liest, wird dir da helfen. 
PK wächst in der Regel langsam, bei mir ca. 15 Jahre, nach Auskunft meiner HP + 3 Jahre überleben. Ein Ende ist noch lange nicht zu sehen.

Die Abklärung von evtl. befallenen LK + Knochenmetastasen würde ich durch ein PET/CT machen lassen. Die üblichen Untersuchungen von Strahlentherapeuten, halte ich für ungenügend. Bei mir wurde der PK (Metastasen) durch ein MRT festgestellt, ein nicht häufiger Fall.
Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## TanjaH

Hallo Konrad ...

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort! Ich habe mir eben mal Dein Profil durchgelesen. Wie ich gesehen habe, hast Du den gleichen Gleasen wie mein Vater. Auch das Grading ist gleich. Was mir beim Durchlesen auch aufgefallen ist, Du gibst den GOT-Wert immer mit an. Was hat das zu bedeuten, wenn auch dieser erhöht ist?? Das war er bei meinem Vater nämlich auch. 
Am Dienstag war mein Vater beim Knochenszinthigramm. Ist das eine Routineuntersuchung oder veranlasst der Urologe eine solche Untersuchung auf Verdacht, dass Metastasen vorhanden sind?
Morgen hat mein Vater einen Termin bei seinem Urologen. Dort wird dann der Befund besprochen und die weitere Vorgehensweise. Ich kann gar nicht mehr klar denken!!! 

Habe ich das bei Dir eigentlich richtig verstanden? Hast Du operativ nichts machen lassen? Hast Du Deine Prostata noch? 

Ich wünsche Dir erstmal alles Gute und einen schönen Abend!! Und nochmals DANKE für Deine schnelle Antwort! Irgendwie geht es einem ein bisschen besser, wenn man mit jemandem drüber sprechen kann!!! 

Liebe Grüsse

Tanja

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Tanja

Bei Gleason 8 und PSA 17 musst Du schon damit rechnen, dass sich bereits Metastasen gebildet haben. Aber: Es gibt auch in diesem Fall Medikamente, die das Leben Deines geliebten Vaters noch über lange Zeit erhalten können.

Ich möchte dem Gespräch mit dem Urologen nicht vorgreifen, aber doch davor warnen, Hals über Kopf irgend einer Lösung zuzustimmen, ohne sicher zu sein, dass es für Deinen Vater die Richtige ist. Nach dem, was Du über die bisherigen Bescheide geschrieben hast, die Dein Vater mündlich bekam, scheint der Urologe eher die Tendenz zu haben, die Sache schönzureden. Damit will ich Dir nicht etwa Angst machen; in meinem Profil kannst Du nachschauen, wie es mir erging: Trotz Metastasen und hohem PSA bei der Diagnose im Herbst 2000 sitzei ich mmer noch munter hinter meinem PC.

Zurück zum Thema: Sollten Metastasen nachgewiesen werden oder auch bloss ein starker Verdacht für eine Metastasierung bestehen, dann wäre eine sog. systemische Behandlung am Platz, im konkreten Fall also eine Hormontherapie. Soll sie richtig greifen, dann müssen zumindest zwei oder drei Medikamente eingesetzt werden. Mit Spritzen allein ist es nicht getan.

Mein Ratschlag also: Sorge dafür, dass eine möglichst gute und zuverlässige Diagnose gemacht wird (Wichtiges dazu wurde Dir ja schon geschrieben), und dann dafür, dass die dem Befund auch wirklich angepasste Therapie gewählt wird. So, liebe Tanja, solltest Du der Zukunft ruhiger entgegenblicken und Dich wieder besser um Dein Baby kümmern können. Übrigens findest Du gute Informationen beim KISP, www.prostatakrebse.de, unter dem Titel "Erster Rat". Die Lektüre lohnt sich!

Deinem Vater wünscht alles Gute

Jürg

----------


## TanjaH

Hallo Jürg,

ich danke Dir für Deine Antwort. Da mein Vater heute um zehn den Termin bei seinem Urologen hat, bin ich heute mehr durcheinander als die Tage zuvor. 
Ich möchte ohnehin, dass mein Vater sich noch eine weitere Meinung über die Behandlung einholt. Ich habe im Internet eine Klinik in Hamburg Eppendorf gefunden, die einen sehr guten Ruf hat. Mir wurde in diesem wunderbaren Forum auch schon mitgeteilt, dass dort einer der besten Professoren der Urologie tätig sei.
Ich habe Dein Profil gelesen. Tut mir sehr leid, wenn ich sowas lesen muss. Ich hoffe, es geht Dir soweit gut und Du genießt Dein Leben. Natürlich macht mir Dein Krankheitsverlauf auch wieder ein wenig Mut in Bezug auf meinen Papa. Aber es tut mir trotzdem weh, ihn so niedergeschlagen zu sehen. 
Ich werde jetzt erstmal abwarten, was ihm der Arzt gleich sagt. Ich wäre gerne an seiner Seite gewesen, aber er möchte das alleine machen. 
Ist es eigentlich nicht das Beste, die Prostata einfach zu entfernen? Dann kann doch wenigstens da nichts mehr wiederkommen, oder??

Viele liebe Grüsse

Tanja

----------


## HansiB

Hallo TanjaH

der GS 4+4=8, sagt nicht viel über die PK-Entwicklung, viele von uns haben ihn. Dazu gehört der kontrollierte aPSA, das Alter und die zu erwartende Entwicklungszeit des PK. Die Ergebnisse der Verläufe sind sehr unterschiedlich, gesagt wird je nach Bösartigkeit des Tumors (ich sage der Th). Er sagt nichts über die Metastasierung am Anfang aus.
Bei manchen wachsen unter Th. Metastasen, bei mir und anderen ruhen sie. Das Szinthi wird o.B. sein. Wie schon oben gesagt, ich war weder stationär noch ambulant mit einer Th. in einer Klinik. 
Jürg hat recht mit den zu erwartenden systemischen Th. wenn der aPSA ohne Entzündung stimmt. 
Berichte uns, was der Uro so von sich gibt. Nie eine Spritze (LHRH) ohne Antindrogen zuvor geben. Verlangt alles schriftlich, dein Vater sollte sich öffnen, wenn ihr Hilfe von uns haben wollt.
Gruß Konrad

----------


## TanjaH

Hallo Konrad ...

Mein Vater hatte heute sein Gespräch mit dem Urologen. Das Knochenszinthigramm war ohne Befund!!! Nun bin ich erstmal ein wenig erleichtert. Natürlich ist mir bewusst, dass der Krebs da ist und das er vermutlich auch nicht im Anfangsstadium ist. Schließlich hat mein Vater schon lange Zeit Beschwerden mit dem Wasserlassen ... Hat sich einfach, ohne Untersuchung, von einem Arzt Uroxatral, später Alna verordnen lassen. Mein Vater hat immer schon Angst gehabt, mit der Diagnose "Krebs" konfrontiert zu werden. 
Aber irgendwann MUSS man zum Arzt und dann ist man froh, wäre man früher gegangen. Ich denke, dass mein Pa seine Einstellung nun überdenken und verändern wird.
Jedenfalls hat der Urologe ihm mitgeteilt, dass es zwei Möglichkeiten einer weiteren Behandlung gibt. 1. Bestrahlung, dann kann man aber später das Gewebe nicht mehr entnehmen. 2. Prostata entfernen. Ich bin ja der Meinung, weg damit und dan kann dort zumindest schon mal nichts wieder kommen, oder?
Ich möchte von meinem Vater, dass er jetzt nach HH in die Martiniklinik geht und sich dort eine 2. Meinung holt und ausserdem eine PET-Untersuchung durchführen lässt.

Vielen Dank nochmals für Deine und auch von allen anderen geschriebenen Nachrichten. Ihr helft mir wirklich sehr und erweckt die Hoffnung in mir, doch noch recht lange meinen geliebten Vater an meiner Seite zu haben!! 

Liebe Grüsse

Tanja

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Tanja,

hast du gesehen, was ich ganz oben und danach geschrieben habe o.B. Das kennen wir von vielen PKlern. Hilft aber nicht weiter, das bedeutet nicht, daß nichts da ist, es ist nur nicht sichtbar bei dem System.

Weg damit, wäre gut, wenn es immer so einfach wäre. In den SHGs sitzen viele, mit weg damit, die nach wie vor ihr Rezidiv suchen in der OP Loge, in den LKs, in den Knochen. PET/CT ist bei euch notwendig, um eine vernünftige Therapie machen zu können. 
Ein Strahlentherapeut will bestrahen, ein OP-Spezialist will operieren u.s.w.
Das sind lokale Therapien, die nur lokal, wenn überhaupt einen Nutzen bringen. Schau dir verschiedene PKGs an, was andere so gemacht haben. Wie agresissiv der Krebs ist wissen wir nie, oder nur wenn gut gestanzt war und eine DNA gemacht wird. In einem anderen Berich wird von einem Uro empfohlen, LK rauszunehmen, als Kontrolle vor einer OP. Ich weiss nicht wieviele entnommen werden sollen. Ich erzähle immer von einem Freund, dem wurden zur OP 20 LK entnommen o.B. Der 21. war befallen. OP, Bestrahlung, Chemo, Medikamente u.s.w. auch so kann es gehen, mit den tollen Empfehlungen des Fachmanns, wir sind nur PKler. Übrigens der Operateur war ein guter Fachmann.
Gruß Konrad

----------


## erwin54

Hallo Tanja,
zunächst möchte ich Dich bitten, die Daten deines Vaters - soweit sie vorliegen - ins Profil einzustellen. Das Alter deines Vaters spielt m.E. eine wesentliche Rolle in der Wahl der Behandlung. Hansi sieht aus seiner Sicht die  Hormontherapie. Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist wie du schon schreibst die RPE. dazu kann ich dir persönlich das AKH Celle, in eurer Nähe, nur empfehlen.
Aber wie oben beschrieben setze bitte die Daten ins Profil, dann können wir dir evtl. in der Beurteilung weiterhelfen.

Gruß Erwin

----------


## TanjaH

Hallo Erwin,

vielen Dank für den Rat mit den Daten. Werde gleich in mein Profil alles mir bekannte eintragen. Bin für jeden Tipp und Rat dankbar. 

Liebe Grüsse

Tanja

----------


## TanjaH

Hallo Konrad,

ich glaube, ich konnte meinen Vater gestern davon überzeugen, auch eine PET-Untersuchung machen zu lassen. Klar ist er jetzt erstmal erleichtert. Er war gestern so gut drauf, wie schon lange nicht mehr. Aber er fing schon wieder an, über das Thema nicht sprechen zu wollen. Dass sein Urologe erstmal bis März abwarten möchte, überhaupt etwas zu tun (abgesehen von den Spritzen), finde ich ziemlich daneben. Ich frage mich ohnehin, wieso kommt der Vorschlag einer PET-Untersuchung nicht von seinem Urologen? Hätte er nicht mich, die sich hinsetzt und im www nachliest, was wäre dann???

Liebe Grüsse

Tanja

----------


## TanjaH

Ich habe nochmal eine Frage an Euch.
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, welche Bücher gute Informationen wiedergeben? Und welche Bücher auch leicht verständlich für Laien zu lesen sind? Würde meinen Vater gerne animieren, sich selbst auch mal zu informieren. Leider kann ich meinen Vater nicht dazu bekommen, sich mit einem PC anzufreunden. 

Kennt zufällig jemand die Bücher: 
Krebszellen mögen keine Himbeeren, Nahrungsmittel gegen Krebs ........... von Richard Béliveau;                             

und

Prostatakarzinom .......... von Ulrich Köppen

Danke schonmal im Voraus.

Liebe Wochenendgrüsse

Tanja

----------


## Anna/Berlin

Hallo Tanja,

das Buch "Krebszellen mögen keine Himbeeren" ist ein guter Einstieg, wenn eine Ernährungsumstellung wegen einer Krebserkrankung geplant ist. Ich habe bisher nichts Besseres gefunden.

Mit herzlichen Grüßen

Anna

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Tanja,

ich habe gerade einige Bücher ausgeliehen, daher spätere Info.

Zur Th, nie eine LHRH Spritze (welche) bevor nicht ein Antiandrogen z.B Casodex bzw. Flutamid 2 Wochen davor, gegeben wurde. Bei starker Metastasierung (nicht bei euch) kann es zu schweren Knochenkomplikationen kommen. Wenn der Uro das nicht macht, wechsel. Ihr werdet ein Rezept für die Sptitze haben . oder euch geben lassen, damit wird der Uro belastet, ein Anderer ist froh, wenn er damit entlastet wird und gibt euch evtl. die 2 HB, die bei einem GS 8 und einem aPSA von 17, 8ich gehe davon aus das ohne Entzündung) das Richtige wäre. Klotzen nicht kleckern ist die Devise.
Gruß Konrad

----------


## TanjaH

Vielen Dank Anna, für die schnelle Antwort. Mir ist es einfach wichtig, so viel wie möglich für meinen Vater zu tun!!!

Liebe Grüsse Tanja

----------


## TanjaH

Hallo Konrad, 

ich wäre Dir sehr dankbar, wenn Du mir mitteilen würdest, welche der Bücher, die Du geliehen hast verständlich und hilfreich sind. 
Eine Spritze hat mein Vater allerdings schon bekommen. Habe aber keine Ahnung, wie die hieß. Mein Vater ist immer so desinteressiert an den Dingen, die mit ihm gemacht werden. Er vertraut den Ärzten blind. Ich bin da ja eher anders ...

LG Tanja

----------


## Tochter75

Hallo Tanja,
zwar ist metastasierter PK nach dem gegenwärtigen Stand der Forschung als nicht heilbar klassifiziert, aber es ist auch kein sofortiges Todesurteil. Es gibt viele Beispiele, auch mit Metastasen und hohem PSA eine gute Lebensqualität zu haben. Zudem muss man die 5-Jahresüberlebensraten, mit denen man konfrontiert wird, differenziert sehen - es gibt etliche Männer, die zwar PK hatten und innerhalb von 5 Jahren gestorben sind, aber da sie schon älter waren, an anderen Todesursachen. 
Mein Vater ist 75, hat Lymph- und Knochenmetastasen, erhält regelmäßig Zometa (gegen die Knochenmetastasen), Casodex und Trenantone (LHRH-Analogon = 3-Monats-Spritze). Er hat eine sehr gute Lebensqualität, trotz Gleason 4+5 und einem Anfangs PSA von über 780 und einem anfangs akuten Nierenversagen, das sich komplett zurückgebildet hat. (Mai 2007)
Damals dachte die Ärzte, er müsse lebenslang an die Dialyse, aber seine Werte sind jetzt wieder besser als bei manch jungem Menschen.

Also, Kopf hoch, schlimme Werte sind die eine Sache, aber was zählt ist, wie es dem Betroffenen geht.

Gruß, Melanie

----------


## TanjaH

Hallo Melanie ...

Ich habe eben Deine anderen Einträge gelesen. Ich sehe viele Gemeinsamkeiten unserer Väter. Mein Vater ist auch bestimmt schon seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr beim Arzt gewesen. Hat allerdings schon seit bestimmt fünf Jahren leichte Beschwerden, die ich immer auf die Prostata zurückgeführt habe. Wenn man ihm allerdings gesagt hat, er solle endlich mal einen Urologen aufsuchen ist er meistens ziemlich sauer geworden. Meine Mutter hat mir dann immer gesagt, er wäre der Meinung, er hätte ohnehin Krebs. 
Mein Vater hatte immer schlichtweg Angst vor der Diagnose. Aber dass er letztendlich doch beim Arzt landet, ist ihm vermutlich erst jetzt klar geworden. 
Ich finde es übrigens sehr ermutigend, zu lesen, dass es Deinem Vater so "gut" geht. Das lässt mich hoffen. 
Mein Vater ist übrigens auch eher der Typ "Verdränger". Das macht mich sehr traurig, denn es wäre mir lieber, wenn er sich vernünftig mit seiner Krankheit auseinandersetzen würde, sich informieren würde und auch mal die Aussagen seines Urologen in Frage stellen würde. 
Ich habe ihm jetzt ein paar Bücher bestellt. Unter anderem zur Ernährung und zur Therapie. Ich hoffe, er liest sie auch ... 
Auch ich hoffe, dass mein Vater noch sehr lange ohne Probleme und grosse Komplkationen leben kann. 
Selbiges wünsche ich auch Deinem Vater.
Was sollte ich auch ohne meinen Papa machen???

Liebe Grüsse

Tanja

----------


## Tochter75

> Was sollte ich auch ohne meinen Papa machen???


Dein Leben so führen, wie er es sich für dich wünscht. Das ist das, was mein Vater mir sagt. Ich habe auch ein bisschen Bammel vor morgen, da erfährt er die neuen Blutwerte und er hatte in den letzten Tagen immer mal wieder Schweißausbrüche, nicht dass das ein erster Hinweis auf hormonrefraktär ist ... 
Andererseits, auch dann gibt es ja immer noch Medikamente, die auch von anderen Forumsmitgliedern mit Erfolg eingenommen werden und letztendlich zählt die Lebensqualität. 

Manchmal ist Verdrängen auch ganz gut. Sieh es mal so wie mein Vater, der hadert nicht, sondern sagt, dafür hat er in den Jahren, da er die Krankheit hatte, es aber nicht wusste, zufrieden und optimistisch in den Tag hinein gelebt. Er sagt, aus scheinbar voller Gesundheit heraus mit der Diagnose konfrontiert zu werden, hätte ihn viel mehr getroffen, als so, da er dankbar war, das Nierenversagen überlebt zu haben und nicht dauerhaft an der Dialyse hängen zu müssen. Aus der Perspektive heraus war es für ihn das kleinere Übel, so paradox das für andere klingen mag. Es ist wichtig, auch aus den schlimmsten Situationen das beste zu machen und das positive zu sehen. 
Positiv kann es sein, wieder ohne Probleme zwei Etagen Treppen steigen zu können, selbstständig Auto zu fahren, nicht alle drei Tage zur Dialyse zu müssen, bis auf die monatlichen Arztbesuche unabhängig zu sein und den Hobbys nachgehen zu können, keine schlimmen Schmerzen zu haben ... (und wenn die mal kommen sollten, vernünftige Schmerzmittel zu haben).

Gruß, Melanie

----------


## hans76

Hallo Tochter75.
Ich würde empfehlen: Dr-Stephen Strum- Die Anleitung für den selbstbestimmten Patienten. ISBN 3-00-017057-X. Herausgegeben vom Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e.V. 19,95 Euro.
Ein ausgezeichnetes Buch, wo alles zu finden ist. Und man spart viel Zeit gegenüber dem Forum, weil man alles komplett hat und nicht immerzu auf der Suche ist nach neuen Erkenntnissen und neuen Beiträgen, aus denen man sich das wesentliche herauslesen-und schreiben bzw. -kopieren muß. 
Dieser mein Tip soll nichts negatives über das Forum sein - das Forum ist ein gewaltiger Wissensspeicher und Schatz für alle Betroffenen, die durch die Ärzteschaft nicht richtig beraten sind. Und man bekommt sofortige fachkundige Auskunft und Hilfe zu allen Fragen, die man vielleicht erst mühsam aus der Literatur heraussuchen muß. Aber ein gut lesbares Übersichtsbuch mit einem umfangreichen Stichwortverzeichnis in der Hand hat eben auch seine Vorteile. Übrigens stammt die Übersetzung dazu noch von unserem fachkundigem R. Damm!
Hans76

----------


## Tochter75

Hallo Hans 76,
ich habe mir den Titel und die ISBN kopiert und werde gleich mal bei Amazon reinschauen.
Viele Grüße, Melanie

----------


## HansiB

Hallo TanjaH und andere,

Mein erstes Buch war von Prof. Zabel über die Ernährung von Schwerstbetroffenen, ist verliehen, nicht geliehen.

Wer Interesse an Silizium hat, ich habbe es: ISBN 3 - 87323 - 049 - 6
Knoblauch. Gesund bis in die kleinste Zehe : ISBN N  3-7742-3768-9
Der Granatapfel www.granatapfelsaft.de
Fit mit Fett       www.heyne.de  ich bin es.
Prognostische und therapeutische Bedeutung der DNA-Zytometrie beim Prostatakarzinom. Schriftenreihe der GEK, Band 41
So steigern Sie Ihre Abwehrkräfte gegen Krebs. Von Dr. Mohr,  
ISBN 3-87053-077-4
Rezepte für eine krebsfeindliche Volwertkost: ISBN 3-87053-031-6
Prostatakrebs und Iskador                          ISBN 3-932386-57-4

Strum ist Pflicht, meine anderen Bücher sind veliehen.

Gute Nacht, Konrad

----------


## TanjaH

Vielen Dank Konrad!!

Das sind wirklich einige Bücher, die mir bei Amazon gar nicht aufgezeigt wurden. Aber ich muss heute ohnehin in die Buchhandlung und zwei bestellte Bücher abholen, da werde ich doch gleich mal nach Deinen benannten Büchern fragen. 
Und jetzt werde ich erstmal für meinen Vater einen Termin in der Martini Klinik in Eppendorf machen. Irgendwie traue ich seinem Urologen nicht und möchte, dass er sich zu den Spezialisten begibt.

Liebe Grüsse

Tanja

----------


## töchterchen

hallo liebe tanja,

ich möchte dir einfach ein paar nette worte senden, ich kann fachlich nicht so viel dazu sagen, aber die seele braucht ja auch manchmal streicheleinheiten. mir ging es wie dir, als ich von meinem paps die diagnose prostatakrebs erfuhr. und auch ich konnte mir ein leben ohne paps nicht vorstellen!  eine welt brach zusammen und die hilflosigkeit, weil man erstmal keine ahnung hat, was das alles bedeutet, ist betäubend. wir haben aber diese erste schwere zeit gut überstanden, und diese kraft und diesen willen, das allen hin zubekommen, wünsche ich dir von herzen. es ist eine schwere zeit! am wichstigsten für meinen dad, war (und ist) in dieser zeit die familie. er konnte gut mit uns allen über alles sprechen, und sich die seele frei machen! das hat ihm sehr geholfen.  wir konnten zusammen lachen und weinen, und er fühlte sich nicht alleine!
ich wünsche deinem papa, deiner familie und dir viel kraft und mut! gebt die hoffnung nie auf, dass sich alles zum guten wendet!

liebe grüße
töchterchen

----------


## TanjaH

Hallo Töchterchen ...

Vielen Dank für Deine netten und aufmunternden Worte. Ich hatte mein Leben lang Angst vor dem Moment, wo mir jemand sagt, mein Vater hat Krebs. Tja, und nun war er da. Das Einzige, was mir bleibt ist, mich zu informieren, meinem Papa Sachen wie Granatapfelsaft zu besorgen, oder etwas besorgen, was die Darmflora, und somit das Immunsystem stärkt.
Ausserdem habe ich ihm heute einen Termin in HH für den 09.01.2008 vereinbart, um sich eine weitere Meinung von wirklich spezialisierten Fachleuten einzuholen. 
Ich hoffe, dass alles gut wird und ich meinen Pa noch viele Jahre habe. Ausserdem möchte ich gerne, dass mein knapp 6 Monate alter Sohn die Chance hat, seinen Opa kennenzulernen. 

Dir und Deinem Vater wünsche ich übrigens auch von Herzen alles Gute!!! 

Liebe Grüsse

Tanja

----------


## TanjaH

Wollte nur schnell noch mal ergänzen, dass ich im Profil den Entlassungsbericht vom Urologen eingestellt habe. Einige Wörter waren leider partout nicht zu entziffern. 
Termin in der Martini Klinik haben wir für den 09. Januar 2008.
Am 11. Januar wird mein Sohn getauft. Ich hoffe, es wird eine, den Umständen entsprechende, unbeschwerte und glückliche Taufe. Und keine, von schlimmen Prognosen überschattete Taufe!!

Gruss Tanja

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Tanja,

den GS 8 3+5 würde ich durch einen Fachpathologen kontrollieren lassen, oder noch besser eine DNA - Z (kostet nichts) machen lassen. Überlegt es euch, wir helfen gerne beim Prozedere (Hutschi nach dem Urlaub, oder Knut). Der HB 13,4 sollte verbessert werden, ich mache gerade eine hochdosierte Vit. C Infusionstherapie. Lasst mal Eisen, Kupfer und Selen messen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Der HB 13,4 sollte verbessert werden, ich mache gerade eine hochdosierte Vit. C Infusionstherapie. ...


Hast du den Eindruck, dass hochdosiertes Vit. C den HB-Wert puscht?

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

ich mache abwechselnde Infusionen momentan, zur Unterstützung der Leber, heutiger Wert schön verbessert, dann wieder Vit. C, heutiger HB Wert 15,8, ohne Vit. C direkt. War auch schon höher mit 16,2, aber auch schon niedriger mit 14,4. Davor habe ich Ozon/Sauerstoff gemacht. Die Abgrenzung ist nicht ganz einfach. Mir bekommt es sehr gut. Auch für Geschwächte, ich war und bin es wirklich nicht, ein Versuch wert. Ihr solltet wirklich mehr aufbauende Sachen machen.

Was sagst du zu meinem fPSA.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## TanjaH

Hallo zusammen ...

Ich wünsche erstmal jedem von Euch ein frohes, glückliches und hoffentlich wundervolles gesundes Jahr 2008!!!

Und gleich im Anschluss habe ich auch nochmal eine Frage zum Thema Gleason Score.
Wieso ist bei einem Gleasen 8 die Prognose besser, wenn die Zusammensetzung 3+5 und nicht 5+3 ist??? 

Ich finde keine so rechte Erklärung dafür, die ich verstehe. Kann mir das vielleicht von Euch jemand erklären??

Liebe Grüsse

Tanja

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Tanja,

schau mal hier nach: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ml/dia_gs.html

Gruß,
Hans-W.

----------


## TanjaH

Hallo Hans ...

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort und den Link!!

Wenn ich das richtig deute, dann ist es unmöglich, einen Gleasen von 8 zu haben, ein Grading 3a und noch im Anfangsstadium zu sein, oder? 
Ich möchte meinen Papa auf sein Gespräch nächste Woche vorbereiten, ihm aber nichts falsches erzählen.

LG Tanja

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Tanja,

das Grading sagt, wie der Gleason Score (Synonym: Gleason-Summe, Abkürzung für beides: GS), etwas aus über die _Aggressivität_ des Krebses, aber nichts über seine _Ausdehnung_. Die wird nach dem TNM-Schema beschrieben.
Man kann eine GS von 8 haben, was ebenso wie das Grading 3a einen aggressiven Krebs bedeutet, aber er kann noch wenig ausgedehnt sein, d. h. auf die Kapsel beschränkt, die Nervenscheiden, Samenblasen, Lymphknoten oder Knochen sind noch nicht befallen. Das Problem ist nur, dass der Arzt dies nur "von außen" beurteilen kann, so gut es eben geht. Es kommt nicht eben selten vor, dass erst bei der Operation das tatsächliche Ausmaß der Ausdehnung erkannt wird.
Bei der Angabe des Gleason-Summe steht die erste Ziffer für den in den vorliegenden Stanzproben _am häufigsten_ vorgefundenen Krebszelltyp, die zweite Ziffer für den _am zweithäufigsten_ gefundenen. Bei einem GS von 5+3 überwiegt der aggressivere Zelltyp, bei einem GS von 3+5 steht er "nur" an zweiter Stelle, deswegen ist diese Diagnose etwas günstiger, weil (hoffentlich) weniger hochaggressive Krebsmasse vorliegt, die schnell ausbüxen und Metastasen bilden kann. Auch hier ist die Diagnose mit dem Unsicherheitsfaktor behaftet, dass die Beurteilung nur aufgrund des vorliegenden Stanzmaterials vorgenommen werden kann. Ob bei der Biopsie wirklich die bösen Jungs erwischt wurden und ob die Stanzproben repräsentativ für die gesamte Krebsmasse sind, weiß niemand.

Ralf

----------


## TanjaH

Hallo Ralf,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!!! Jetzt habe ich endlich ein wenig mehr Durchblick! 
Nur eins noch: habe ich es jetzt richtig verstanden, dass Grading und Gleasensumme den GS ergeben?? 
Wenn man beim Prostatkrebs den Durchblick haben möchte, muss man das ja fast hauptberuflich und 24 Std. am Tag machen.
Mir qualmt teilweise wirklich der Kopf!!

LG Tanja

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Tanja,

"Grading" bedeuet allgemein soviel wie "Einstufung", "Gradbestimmung". Die Benutzung dieses Begriffs ist nicht auf das Bestimmen der Gleason-Summe beschränkt. Bei diesem werden die beiden am häufigsten vorgefundenen Gleason-*Grade* angegeben. Beide zusammen ergeben die Gleason-*Summe*.
Auch eine Angabe wie "G3a" ist ein Grading (hier nach Definition der Weltgesundheitsorganisation WHO). Mehr hierüber kannst Du hier nachlesen. Aber das ist auch schwere Kost.



> Wenn man beim Prostatkrebs den Durchblick haben möchte, muss man das ja fast hauptberuflich und 24 Std. am Tag machen.


Tja, den Krebs haben wir auch 24 Stunden am Tag.

Ralf

----------


## TanjaH

Hallo alle zusammen ...

Immer wieder wurde mir geraten, ein weiteres pathologisches Gutachten von den Gewebeproben meines Vaters machen zu lassen. 
Würde jetzt gerne eine DNA-Zytometrie durchführen lassen.
Kann mir jemand sagen, welches pathologische Institut dafür einen guten Ruf hat? Oder kann man da nichts falsch machen und alle sind gleich gut??
Und gibt es noch aussagekräftigere Untersuchungen, als die DNA-Zytometrie?

Danke schon mal für Eure Info´s,

liebe Grüsse

Tanja

----------


## Harro

*Buchvorschlag*

Hallo, Tanja, heute fiel mir wieder der Titel eines Buches ein, das ich Dir schon vor ein paar Wochen für Deinen Vater zum Lesen empfehlen wollte. Es heißt "Von Mann zu Mann" und ist von Michael Korda ISBN 3-404-61424-0

*"Das Merkwürdige an der Wahrheit ist, dass jeder seine eigene Version zu haben scheint" - Law & Order, 2/9/05.*
(Aus "I wish you the strength of all elements" von Stephen Strum)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Hutschi,

das Buch ist vergriffen und nur noch antiquarisch zu bekommen, z. B. hier. Ich hab's im Bücherschrank stehen; es war das erste einschlägige "Fachbuch", das ich mir nach der Diagnose kaufte.

Ralf

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Tanja,




> Hallo, Tanja, heute fiel mir wieder der Titel eines Buches ein, das ich Dir schon vor ein paar Wochen für Deinen Vater zum Lesen empfehlen wollte. Es heißt "Von Mann zu Mann" und ist von Michael Korda ISBN 3-404-61424-0


Ich kann es Dir zur Verfügung stellen -Leihgabe-, eine Anschrift von dir und Heute früh gehts ab durch die Post!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## TanjaH

Hallo zusammen ...

Da wir ja nun am vergangenen Mittwoch in Hamburg in der Martini-Klinik waren, kann ich jetzt ein bißchen mehr sagen.
Dort sagte man meinem Vater erstmal, dass es unprofessionell war, vor dem Ergebnis der Biopsien eine Ausschabung vorzunehmen. Welch Überraschung!! Dann sagte der Prof. meinem Vater, dass man auf Grund der vorhergegangenen Ausschabung leider nicht mehr jede Art der Bestrahlung anwenden kann. Herzlichen Glückwunsch ...
Ausserdem legte er meinem Vater ans Herz, sich einer RPE zu unterziehen. Diese kann leider nicht nervenschonend erfolgen, da der Tumor zu gross ist und man ja auch sichergehen möchte, im besten Fall, alles zu entfernen. Auch das Entfernen der Lymphknotenkette hält er für sinnvoll und erforderlich! Dann hat man nach OP noch weitere Möglichkeiten, falls erforderlich. Zum Beispiel Bestrahlung, Hormonblockade.
Meiner Meinung nach, ist das eine sehr gute Klinik. Man fühlt sich dort gut aufgehoben und merkt auch, dass die Ärzte dort wissen, wovon sie reden.
Einzigst was mich etwas gestört hat, es wurde dort so getan, als ob alle weiteren Untersuchungsmethoden wie z.B, PET-CT oder USPIO nicht so sinnvoll wären. Zu einer Kernspintomographie hat man uns geraten, um zu sehen, ob der Tumor die Kapsel durchbrochen hat. 
Und auf meine Frage nach Ernährungsumstellung sagte man uns nur, das wäre nicht nötig. Man könne essen was man wolle. Und Alkohol hätte auch keinen Einfluss. Über meine Andeutung, dass ich meinem Vater Granatapfelsaft besorgt habe, lächelte man auch nur. Tja, das sind wohl unsere Schulmediziner ... War selbst in meiner Jugendzeit mal Arztherlferin und weiß, wie die meisten Schulmediziner ticken ... Chemie, Chemie und nochmals Chemie ... 
Naja, Ende vom Lied ... Mein Vater muss jetzt erstmal sehen, dass er seine Kontinenz trainiert, vorher wird wohl auch nicht operiert und bis mindestens März muss man nun wegen  der Wunde ohnehin abwarten. Solange bekommt er weiter seine Hormonspritze. 
Traurig, dass es so viele Ärzte gibt, die nicht wissen, was sie machen ...

----------


## mandala

Hallo, Tanja und alle anderen,




> Hallo Hutschi,
> 
> das Buch ist vergriffen und nur noch antiquarisch zu bekommen, z. B. hier. Ich hab's im Bücherschrank stehen; es war das erste einschlägige "Fachbuch", das ich mir nach der Diagnose kaufte.
> 
> Ralf


Ich kann Euch die Tauschbörse "www.tauschticket.de" empfehlen. Das ist eine sehr seriöse Bücherbörse, in der es fast nichts gibt, was man nicht findet. Das Buch "Von Mann zu Mann" wird dort augenblicklich 8 X angeboten. Auch ein Buch über Ernährung von Krebskranken, das mir HansiB empfohlen hat, habe ich sofort dort gefunden und bestellt.

Schaut mal rein, es lohnt sich. Stöbern kann man, ohne sich gleich anzumelden. Und - wie gesagt - die Seite ist wirklich seriös.

Liebe Grüße - Andrea

----------


## TanjaH

Hallo Andrea ...

Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit der Tauschbörse. Das ist wirklich eine gute Sache!!!

Liebe Grüsse

Tanja

----------

